# best workflow for digital photos



## avengine (Aug 15, 2011)

I am new to using macbook, with thousand of photos in the pc, and I am look into the best workflow to move all my files from pc into the mac, 
I have iphoto 11, aperture 3 and viewnx2, I want to setup a file server and want to be more flexible in the long run, what is the best way to manage all the files in mac. and do not want everything in a big library.
any suggestion welcome
thanks.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 15, 2011)

avengine said:


> I am new to using macbook, with thousand of photos in the pc, and I am look into the best workflow to move all my files from pc into the mac,
> I have iphoto 11, aperture 3 and viewnx2, I want to setup a file server and want to be more flexible in the long run, what is the best way to manage all the files in mac. and *do not want everything in a big library.*
> any suggestion welcome
> thanks.




I don't know what you mean.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 15, 2011)

iPhoto allows you to set up event folders and I have never really liked Aperture and the iPhoto system integration, but that's me. Since you have both programs, why don't you head over to your nearest Apple store, if you have one nearby, and sign up for a session. They can walk you through your options. As for me, I have a sub-folder that is called All Images. They are all there in the HD and are visible in Finder, and they are catalogued by the programs I am using. My program of choice is LR for file management and bridging for use with CS5. I do have much older photos in iPhoto from my earliest Mac available to pick from that are in that All Images folder and Finder has them all in order by number and date for a large thumbnail view. I have about 14,000 images I have retained and I can find any one of them I want from events in iPhoto, or in LR or by number in Finder without it ever feeling obtuse. I never used Aperture for filing.


----------

